# Smoked Pecans



## samiam (Jan 17, 2007)

Here's something I really love and so do my friends.  Smoked spicy pecans and you can throw these in when smoking something else.  First I use the following recipe to make spicy pecans:

3 tablespoons unsalted butter
1/2 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
1/2 teaspoon Tabasco
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt, or to taste
2 1/2 cups pecan halves (10 oz) 

Put oven rack in middle position and preheat oven to 375Â°F. 
Melt butter in a 2-quart saucepan over moderate heat, then stir in Worcestershire sauce, Tabasco, pepper, and salt. Remove pan from heat and add pecans, tossing to coat well. Spread in 1 layer in a shallow baking pan and bake until fragrant and a shade darker, 8 to 10 minutes. Serve warm or at room temperature. 
Cooks' note:
Pecans can be baked 1 day ahead and cooled completely, then kept in an airtight container at cool room temperature.

Now if you don't want to smoke them....they are excellent just like this.  Oh, one other thing, I usually add some seasoning salt to them as I put them in the oven, or some of Jeff's rub mix.  After the oven bake, I just spread them out on a rack (covered with cheese cloth...don't want to lose any of these puppies) and smoke them for a few hours.  They'll make your tongue slap your brains out.


----------



## dgross (Jan 25, 2007)

I bet they're good! I used to make something similar in the oven during the lo carb days but got back into biscuits  :lol: ! Have to try these on the next smoke since I'm a pecan fanatic  :) . Enjoy your smoke and thanks for the post  :) , Daun


----------

